
Uber's Secret Sauce – Geospatial Analytics by an Ex-Uber Lead - dravishakatoch
https://blog.locale.ai/an-ex-uber-glovo-geospatial-analytics-need-hour/
======
rishabhj_says
Hi there,

My name is Rishabh, and I am the co-founder of Locale.ai. We are building an
analytics platform for companies in mobility, logistics, and workforce. If you
work with interesting companies, in the space would love to talk to you,do an
interview and learn about your experiences.

